# Trovoada Sesimbra - Quinta do Conde 18/04/11



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 15:44)

Algumas fotos que consegui tirar 






























*
Desculpem a qualidade, vídeo disponível em HD*


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

Boas fotos Geiras! Quem me dera ter estado aí mas sabendo pormenores, se calhar não...


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

Geiras disse:


> Algumas fotos que conseguir tirar





Apaguei alguns comentários que achei completamente idiotas. 
O Geiras um dia terá uma máquina melhor para captar as trovoadas, certamente que ninguém mais do que ele lamenta não poder fazer melhor, até lá, é bom que mantenha a mesma paixão. E de qualquer forma, mesmo com má qualidade, algumas são bem lindas.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 19:13)

Porreiro Geiras, bem captado 

Bom registo.


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 19:16)

Obrigado pessoal! Garanto-vos que se pudesse teria feito bem melhor


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 21:45)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado pessoal! Garanto-vos que se pudesse teria feito bem melhor



 Parabéns Geiras, continua com esse espírito, e não te preocupes: as tuas fotos tem mais valor do que as de um profissional.


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

Veterano disse:


> Parabéns Geiras, continua com esse espírito, e não te preocupes: as tuas fotos tem mais valor do que as de um profissional.



Obrigado Veterano, continuarei a caça-las e a tentar sempre melhor


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

boas

É bom já teres a paixão de querer registar o momento, mostrar ao outros aquilo que vemos e sentimos, só com muito amor dedicação e esforço é que se consegue algo na vida, neste caso apanhar uma bela trovoada e documenta-la.

Mais trovoada vais apanhar e cada vez melhor comentar.  

Agora um reparo, acho que se moras na quinta do conde podias tentar fazer um meteoquinta-do-conde.com acho que sendo essa a tua zona ( zona que está em franco desenvolvimento, qualquer dia é cidade ) terias mais a ganhar.

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

Obrigado arjbelo 



ajrebelo disse:


> Agora um reparo, acho que se moras na quinta do conde podias tentar fazer um meteoquinta-do-conde.com acho que sendo essa a tua zona ( zona que está em franco desenvolvimento, qualquer dia é cidade ) terias mais a ganhar.
> Abraços



Apenas criei este logotipo porque a Quinta do Conde é freguesia do Concelho de Sesimbra e não só, acho que Quinta do Conde fica muito grande para um logotipo 
Em relação ao site, é algo que irei pensar, mas irá fazer mais sentido quando conseguir arranjar uma EM melhor e que debilite dados online


----------



## jodecape (20 Abr 2011 às 01:37)

Boas fotos Geiras


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2011 às 03:19)

Belo registo *Geiras*, mesmo sem o equipamento ideal mostraste que quando se gosta consegue-se registar o momento, continua...


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2011 às 03:27)

Estou só há espera que ela venha.... 

Mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## Teles (21 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

A  qualidade não é das melhores , mas como se costuma dizer cada um dá o que pode e quem dá o que pode  é melhor do que não dar nada.
Nas fotos os raios estão muito bem defendidos o que é um espectáculo nem todas as fotos de grandes maquinas por vezes mostram raios tão bem detalhados , por isso força com mais fotografias e quem sabe se daqui a algum tempo não iremos ter um verdadeiro profissional de fotografia


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 03:46)

Obrigado Teles 

Eu eliminei um dos vídeos e deixo aqui este com os raios em slow motion para se poder perceber melhor. Espero que gostem (dentro dos possíveis devido à qualidade) 
Chamo a atenção a quem não tenha visto o vídeo que as fotos mostradas mais a cima foram tidas por printscreen às gravações


----------

